# Manage files and mobile applications with RECENT



## tomitools (May 8, 2014)

Our team is working on a new way to manage documents, images, applications, and downloads on users' smart phone devices. We name the application as "RECENT".

The Recent has been released for a few days, and works much better with suggestions from members of XDA-Developer forum. So here I send your team this email, to request your kindly help to give Recent an opportunity of showing its special features to all your readers.

While building the application RECENT, we think people may have troubles like below:
1. cannot find out applications which are used in recent days, or even last minute; 
2. forget which application is recently installed; 
3. missed the documents/images/single apk file recently downloaded, and hardly find out a way to access such file; 
4. hardly find out pictures which took in recent day, to whom shoot pictures with phone in every day.

So we make the RECENT to offer a quick way to solve above problems.

Here kindly please allow me to introduce you our free manager - Recent. 
Highlights of Recent - free manager:
1. Friendly radial menu: Sort and group applications, photos, and downloads by create/use time in an user-friendly GUI. 
2. Floating desktop icon: Quick access to launch Recent's redial menu and manage applications, photos, and downloads.

Features of Recent - As free application manager
1. Group recently accessed applications
Smartly groups applications by frequency of access, and helps to find out the one you need in simple and quick finger touch.
2. Point out recently installed applications
Sort applications by install time, and presents users an easy way to access and manage applications which were recently installed.

Features of Recent - As free file manager
1. Downloads Manager - find out recent downloads
Rank all downloads on device by download time, and to your fingertips. 
2. Photo Manager - manage photos shot in recent time
Group all photos on device by create time, and show you the most recent ones on friendly radial menu.

Kindly please give the Recent a try, and share your valuable ideas. 
Recent on Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.toma.lastest
Size: 1.8M
Version: 1.4.8
Supports English and Turkish language now.
















Your kindly support must encourage our team for the work.


----------

